# Doe with Massive Hernia



## Airbender20 (Aug 17, 2016)

Apologies if this is the incorrect thread - new to forum.

This poor doe and her fawn were spotted in our neighborhood. We live near I-75 & Hwy 92 in the Oak grove area. As you can see, the doe is not well. These two were only spotted once about a week ago and a neighbor took the picture. Several neighbors contacted the Georgia DNR and their consensus is the Doe has an internal herniated colon, probably caused during birth.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow. Never seen that. Unfortunately it will be fatal for her. It could also be another fawn she couldn't pass and it's getting bigger.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm surprised they don't want to end it early for her, or sedate and help --- if they could find her again.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 17, 2016)

Either on here or on Facebook, a person has trail cam pics of a doe just like that. It may be the same one……………..


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 17, 2016)

Got milk?


----------



## Airbender20 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Update on the doe*

Okay, so I just heard from my neighbors about this doe. They found her deceased this morning and buried her remains. While moving the body, they discovered it was NOT a hernia, but an unborn fawn still inside her that was unable to pass. Even worse, the photo I posted was a month old. Very sad tale, but at least she is not suffering anymore.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nature can be cruel sometimes. I've seen the same thing happen with cattle. Never a good outcome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Airbender20 (Aug 19, 2016)

*2nd Doe in the same area with same condition!*



Airbender20 said:


> Apologies if this is the incorrect thread - new to forum.
> 
> This poor doe and her fawn were spotted in our neighborhood. We live near I-75 & Hwy 92 in the Oak grove area. As you can see, the doe is not well. These two were only spotted once about a week ago and a neighbor took the picture. Several neighbors contacted the Georgia DNR and their consensus is the Doe has an internal herniated colon, probably caused during birth. View attachment 881650



My neighbors today have spotted a second doe with the same condition in the same area! I am no expert on deer biology, but this seems unlikely to be a coincidence. Any thoughts?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2016)

Airbender20 said:


> My neighbors today have spotted a second doe with the same condition in the same area! I am no expert on deer biology, but this seems unlikely to be a coincidence. Any thoughts?View attachment 881951



that's crazy! I have never seen anything like that!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 23, 2016)

When it happens to cattle it is usually because the breed of bull is to large for the cow. The calves grow to big and they can't pass them. Since both of these deer did fawn my guess would be they got ran up by dogs or yotes, the fawn got twisted and they couldn't pass them. It wouldn't make much sense otherwise. My uneducated guess.


----------



## Airbender20 (Aug 26, 2016)

Best reply I have heard so far. Neighbors spotted her again this morning & I contacted the DNR today to see if they could send someone out to find & euthanize this doe. They said maybe because they are short staffed. So i asked if I could do it legally even though it it out of season and I do not have a license. He said no, the deer would have to be on the ground unable to stand on its last breath before I was legally able to euthanize. Very odd. Hate to see this deer suffer anymore.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 26, 2016)

So what you're saying is, all you have to do is tell them it was laying down unable to move when you shot it.

The fawn may even still be alive, though it will need to be nursed with raw milk to survive and need to be in a wildlife rehab center to be legally done.


----------



## Airbender20 (Aug 26, 2016)

That would be a good explanation.

No, not alive, if it is even a fawn. She has been walking around like this for a few weeks now. Chances are it could also be a tumor or a hernia.


----------

